# My very uncomplicated simple 45g bowfront lol



## Haldane86 (Jan 25, 2012)

this is a poor picture but im still trying to figure out my camera lol my tank is pretty plain for now but I just keep at it little by little  that way my hubby doesnt complain too much lol


----------

